# Thoughts for i5 9600K and MSI Z390-A PRO



## denixius (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello,

I want to upgrade my current CPU and Motherboard with i5 9600K and MSI Z390-A PRO. Before doing that, I need some advice.

I read articles about i5 9600K. They are saying this is not a good CPU as it is seen. I'm currently using i7 4790 and this is working very well but in some games, especially in strategy games, its heat increasing too much. Even I tried to change the thermal paste.

Now, I really need pieces of advice from you to change my CPU with the new one. What do you think about this CPU and Motherboard?

Bests,


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 6, 2019)

wolfaust said:


> I read articles about i5 9600K. They are saying this is not a good CPU as it is seen.


Depends on which article you're referring to & the workload. It is just as good as it "seems" as far as I'm concerned.


wolfaust said:


> I'm currently using i7 4790 and this is working very well but in some games, especially in strategy games, its heat increasing too much. Even I tried to change the thermal paste.


If it's a locked(?) chip it shouldn't be overheating that much, is the ambient temp fine?


wolfaust said:


> Now, I really need pieces of advice from you to change my CPU with the new one. What do you think about this CPU and Motherboard?


Generally speaking the entire Intel (desktop) lineup is overpriced now when you look at the competition, from AMD. Now if you only want to do gaming, nothing else, then it makes more sense to get Intel. Otherwise I'd suggest 3600/x as a better alternative & VFM option.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 6, 2019)

They'll work fine, however how high are the temps your CPU's gets under heavy loads ? 

If its overclocked revert it back to stock, even at stock it's still a capable gaming CPU


----------



## denixius (Sep 6, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Depends on which article you're referring to & the workload. It is just as good as it "seems" as far as I'm concerned.
> If it's a locked(?) chip it shouldn't be overheating that much, is the ambient temp fine?
> Generally speaking the entire Intel (desktop) lineup is overpriced now when you look at the competition, from AMD. Now if you only want to do gaming, nothing else, then it makes more sense to get Intel. Otherwise I'd suggest 3600/x as a better alternative & VFM option.





Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> They'll work fine, however how high are the temps your CPU's gets under heavy loads ?
> 
> If its overclocked revert it back to stock, even at stock it's still a capable gaming CPU



I'm really not sure if it is locked or not. The ambient temperature is not that fine. The room which PC is standing in is getting too much sunlight for almost 10 hours. But still, the temperature feels fine, just not much fine.

I want to use the CPU for all gaming.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 6, 2019)

wolfaust said:


> I'm really not sure if it is locked or not. The ambient temperature is not that fine. The room which PC is standing in is getting too much sunlight for almost 10 hours. But still, the temperature feels fine, just not much fine.
> 
> I want to use the CPU for all gaming.


I have a CPU that have been running over 80c under load for over 7 years and still works perfectly today, unless its way above that, you shouldn't worry


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 6, 2019)

If you are playing newer games Haswell has a tendency get bogged down a lot, especially with AVX instructions becoming more popular. In a lot of games my minimum FPS was way better just from sidegrading my 4790k (4.7GHz) to my 7700k.

That said, I would be inclined to side with the others in this thread in recommending Zen 2 over any of the intel parts, unless you can find the intel parts for cheap (most likely second hand).

As for those specific parts, I would be hesitant to recommend that motherboard if you are considering overclocking, and AFAIK the 9600k doesn't come with a cooler either.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 11, 2019)

nothing wrong with i5 9600k  its a good cpu but not the price its asking for new.
as for ryzen 5 3600 = $199 fantastic value and great gaming performance + u get 6 more threads than the i5 9600k.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 16, 2019)

I would rather get the i7 9700K if I were you. It costs slightly more, but performance in some games is way better, for instance AC:O. More futureproof.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 16, 2019)

9700k will lose a lot of its value in the next few years, you can expect to see cheap 9700ks and 9900ks on the used market by the time you really want to upgrade.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 16, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 9700k will lose a lot of its value in the next few years, you can expect to see cheap 9700ks and 9900ks on the used market by the time you really want to upgrade.


Notc so sure about that. Look at the i7 6700K, 7700K etc used prices, they havnt dropped all that much. The 9600K is more of a sidegrade than upgrade from his current setup. Where I live 9700K cost about 400usd while the 9600K cost 270usd, I would pick the 9700K any day and it will outlive the 9600K with a couple of years minimum. Even now there are several games where 6c/6t gives quite a bit of penalty to both avg fps and 1% lows and it will become worse.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 16, 2019)

7700k has dropped from close to 300 to well under 200 in the last year or so, most of it in the last few months. Zen2 is really beginning to take a toll on the resale value of 1151 stuff, particularly the sky/kaby parts... In a lot of places you can find you will be able to work sellers down quite a lot, not nearly as many people are buying the i7 bait any more.

Then again I'm not really familiar with the Turkish market as far as used parts, so it might be harder to find stuff second hand.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 16, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 9700k will lose a lot of its value in the next few years, you can expect to see cheap 9700ks and 9900ks on the used market by the time you really want to upgrade.


9700k maybe to a certain degree, but not before 2022 or so, 9900k as the best cpu on the socket (that will in gaming at least likely match even the 4000 series Ryzens and possibly even 5000) on the other hand will never be cheap, at least not untill it is completely obsolete (which will take more than 5 years for sure)


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 16, 2019)

wolfaust said:


> I read articles about i5 9600K. They are saying this is not a good CPU as it is seen. I'm currently using i7 4790 and this is working very well but in some games, especially in strategy games, its heat increasing too much. Even I tried to change the thermal paste.



It's a great CPU, handles every game out there especially when you get to 4.7ghz+ on all cores.  That said, an OC i-7 4790 should give you similar performance.  If strategy games are your thing perhaps a non-K 8700 or 9700 CPU if you want to stay with intel.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 16, 2019)

True, even 9600k is great just for gaming (which if I understand correctly is exactly what it would/will be used for), but it isn't that much better than an OCed 4790k, however if he has the non-k version, than the upgrade is decent, otherwise I would look at no less than 8700/9700 for a proper bump in performance.


----------



## denixius (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello,

There is a lot of good advice!

I will consider your advice, too, and in the meantime, I found some hardware that sold with good prices; I don't understand why MSI B250 Gaming M3 sold with cheap price than others, but how about using this with Intel Core i5 9600K?

I want to use i7 9600K, too, but it is a bit overprices in my country. So, I need to keep low the budget for this upgrade. And these are two good pieces of hardware I can buy. What do you think?

I found MSI B250 Gaming M3 for 103.837USD, Intel Core i5 9600K for 318.002USD. I think there is a discount.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 17, 2019)

I just got a 9600K, and I’m quite happy with it. I’m not even running it on a z chipset so I can’t adjust the multi. Still, I can game at 1440p with an RX 570 and do RAW photo editing, so it does enough for me. I was coming from a W3690 though, so my frame of reference isn’t your normal one. I also have the pleasure of being near a Microcenter, so I got a $30 discount when paired with a motherboard.


----------



## denixius (Sep 17, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I just got a 9600K, and I’m quite happy with it. I’m not even running it on a z chipset so I can’t adjust the multi. Still, I can game at 1440p with an RX 570 and do RAW photo editing, so it does enough for me. I was coming from a W3690 though, so my frame of reference isn’t your normal one. I also have the pleasure of being near a Microcenter, so I got a $30 discount when paired with a motherboard.



That's nice to read!


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 17, 2019)

If you're set on getting a Z390 mobo, don't waste it on an i5xxx...

I just built my son a gaming rig with a 9700k/Z390 and it rocks, especially compared to his previous 4790k/Z97 combo, in every way that is important to him anyways


----------



## denixius (Sep 17, 2019)

i7 9700K is too expensive than i5 9600. There is too much gap between them, I understand why, but I guess, I can't give that much.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 17, 2019)

You cant use a B250 board with a 9600k. Only 3xx-boards work. 

With your current cpu, the 9600k is barely an upgrade. It's not much faster. Only real upgrade would be an overclocked 8700k, 9700k or 9900k with a z370 or z390 board.


----------



## denixius (Sep 17, 2019)

Taraquin said:


> You cant use a B250 board with a 9600k. Only 3xx-boards work.
> 
> With your current cpu, the 9600k is barely an upgrade. It's not much faster. Only real upgrade would be an overclocked 8700k, 9700k or 9900k with a z370 or z390 board.



Why I can't use B250 with i5 9600K? Did I miss something? And what does 3xx-boards means? How about MSI B365M PRO-VDH?


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 17, 2019)

B250 only works with the 7xxx-series CPUs. You can use B365, but ram speed is max 2666. If you want 9600K which I dont recommend since your current CPU is almost equally fast, the get a Z370 or Z390 board so you can overclock ram.


----------

